
Student hackers change grades, lunch balances in Bloomfield Hills - SQL2219
https://www.freep.com/story/news/education/2018/05/17/bloomfield-students-hackers-lunch/620432002/
======
godzillabrennus
I did something like this in high school twenty years ago.

It got me kicked out of school for a year.

These days I bet they end up on a terrorist watch list.

